# How does amiibo card trading work??



## Manson (Nov 25, 2016)

Okay so I have a few questions about how the trading works. From what I understand is that you make your own thread and post what you have to trade and what cards you want and then people who can trade with you message you.

My questions are do we just send the cards in a normal envelope? should we put some format of protection in the envelope such as cardboard? How do you know the other person will send the card? is it rude to ask for them to send photo proof of owning the card? I just ordered 17 packs of series 2 and I feel like I will probably get a few doubles so I want to start being able to trade but I am a little skeptical. 

If i'm missing anything could someone help explain it to me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crash (Nov 25, 2016)

I usually send mine in regular envelopes but pack the actual cards in paper or between two pieces of cardboard, and if i have one, i'll put one of those plastic sleeves on it too. i also write 'do not bend' on the bottom front of the envelope so the post office knows not to bend it, obviously. 

and no, it's not rude to ask for photo proof of the card either, it's pretty common & understandable! it's also a good idea to make sure whoever you're trading with has a 100% wifi rating, and if they don't, try to figure out why and decide if they're still trustworthy to trade with. 

also as a side note, you don't necessarily HAVE to make your own thread unless you want to or you have tons of cards. you can always just keep an eye out in active threads to see if anyone has cards you want, too. if you have any other questions you can message me if you'd like!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 25, 2016)

Generally people on here are very trustworthy, of course if you have any doubt you could always ask them if they wouldn't mind waiting until you receive their card first. I've only recently started trading cards and I tend to do international tracked so people know where their card is all the time. I'd always double check people's wifi ratings too, I dont have 100% but that was due to a void clearing nearly a year ago. So maybe check out what other people have posted about them. It's unlikely somebody active on here with a good reputaion would want to ruin it. 
Also, I sandwich my cards between two pieces of card, I just use cut off from cereal boxes and it seems to work okay. Toploaders are great but they can be expensive, eBay has some for sale though if you were interested
Other than that  good luck with your collecting!


----------



## Manson (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you for helping me out, I'm really excited to start trading at some point


----------

